# USB-Interface (AD/DA-Wandler, digitale Ein- & Ausgänge) unter Linux



## Martin Schroeder (7. März 2008)

Hallo!
Ich brauche eine Wandlerkarte mit digitalen und analogen Ein- & Ausgängen, die ich über USB an meinen Linuxrechner anschließen kann. Natürlich soll man sie auch einfach programmieren können.
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit so etwas gemacht? Oder hat jemand einfach nen Tipp, wo ich suchen kann? Ich finde immer nur Interfaces, die für Windoof geeigent sind...


----------



## chmee (7. März 2008)

Wie sieht es mit dem USB-IO-Warrior aus ?
http://www.codemercs.com/IOWarriorD.html

Hmm, habe gerade nachgeschaut, ist ja "nur" eine Pin-IO-Steuerung.

Reicht denn nicht vielleicht die Wandlungsrate einer Soundkarte ? Damit hättest Du günstig und leicht kontrollierbar eine 16/24bit-48/96KHz AD/DA-Wandlung.

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schroeder (7. März 2008)

Hmm... Kann man die Soundkarte denn so leicht ansprechen, dass man direkt Spannungswerte messen kann? Und analoge Ausgänge (plural!) brauche ich auch.
Ich dachte an so etwas wie den "USB EXPERIMENT INTERFACE BOARD - BAUSATZ" von Conrad. Vllt gibt es auch Treiber für Linux dafür? Conrad selbst bietet ja nur Windowstreiber an...


----------



## chmee (7. März 2008)

Auf Anhieb habe ich nur rausgefunden, dass über eine SK nur Wechselspannung meßbar wäre. Ein Ausgang hätte 2 (Plural) Steuerleitungen. Mit ner 5.1 SK wären es dann 6 !

Ist das interessant ? http://www.linuxnetmag.com/de/issue4/m4oszillo1.html

Und das hier ist ein Lösungsansatz für Gleichspannung : http://www.schule-bw.de/unterricht/faecher/physik/mess/soundkarte/ufsound.htm

weitere Links:
http://www.schule-bw.de/unterricht/faecher/physik/mess/soundkarte/ufsound.htm
http://www.amazon.de/Messen-Steuern-Einsatzmöglichkeiten-Embedded-Systems/dp/3772344844

mfg chmee


----------



## port29 (8. März 2008)

Ich hab da auch einen Tipp für dich:

Hole dir doch einfach ein Testboard. Vor mir liegt ein Testboard der Firma ETT mit einem LPC2148 Mikrocontroller. Da Board verfügt über einen USB Anschluss und genug I/O Ports. Hier ist die Beschreibung des Boards:

http://58.147.79.66/dl.php?is=0&fi=47b30af1bb32d


----------



## Martin Schroeder (8. März 2008)

Moin moin!
Danke für die Antworten!
Also über Soundkarte find ich wirklich nicht so praktikabel. Und ein Microcontrollerboard wäre auch nicht das richtige, weil ich nämlich den Laptop in nem Roboter verbauen will und der dann dann der Microcontroller irgendwie überflüssig wäre...
Ich brauche eigentlich genau soetwas wie die benannte Karte, nur halt mit Linux anspechbar. Ich werde im Linuxforum mal fragen, ob es vielleicht selbstgemachte Treiber dafür gibt.


----------



## port29 (8. März 2008)

Ooookay, ich hätte da evtl. noch eine andere Möglichkeit, gerade wenn es darum geht, etwas mit Technik zu machen. Du kannst z.B. folgendes statt eines Notebooks nehmen:

http://www.pcengines.ch/wrap2e3.htm

Die Platine ist selbst ein Vollwertiger Linux PC, verbraucht aber deutlich weniger Strom, als ein Notebook. Wie in der Beschreibung steht, verfügt die Platine über einen I²C Bus Anschluss. Daran könnte man z.B. eine Platine anschließen, die einen AD / DA Controller an Bord hat. Kosten halten sich auch in Grenzen. Ca. 80€ für das WRAP Board und max. 5-10€ für den kleinen Controller.


----------



## Martin Schroeder (8. März 2008)

Ja das ist auch eine interessante Idee! Wäre zu überlegen...


----------

